# Advise please



## darrell107 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello, I am a frequent viewer on this website and have a house and wife and two kids (11 and 8). We want a GSD!

At first I was looking at buying a puppy, but we can not afford to pay that much for a puppy right now. We found one good breeded here Texas, but he want 1500, and we could not afford that.

So, we want to adopt a GSD, perferablly a younger (1-2 yrs old) GSD. Here is my questions

What can I do now to prepare myself. I love reading books. But I can not find one to help prepare for the home and training of a adult adopted GSD. Its kind of confusing. I do not want to just get one and be totally unprepared. Maybe I am thinking too much and should just start the process. Please provide advise or ask me any questions. Any good books too???

Thank you


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm a new GSD owner and I know there are much more "pro" people here than me, but I'm reading "How to Be Your Dog's Best Friend," by The Monks of New Skete, right now (the updated edition - they've updated it), and I really enjoy it. They raise and train German Shepherds and the book covers many different aspects of dog ownership.


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

there is a forum here for book suggestions. Look at it and read thru the many, many , many suggestions! IF you have questions about specific books just ask. Many of us will be glad to help.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I would find the nearest GSD Rescue group, contact the director or president and set up a meeting. You can discuss what you're looking for in a dog, will someone be home with the dog, do you have other pets, do you have GSD experience, etc. They can advise you and if you still feel a GSD is the dog for your family, then you can work directly with that rescue group to find the perfect GS for you.


----------



## darrell107 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you. I will contact the GSD rescue group in Houston


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Excellant tips Dogfinder. I just wanted to add not only to look at the dog, but use this time to make an honest assessment of yourself, your family and your lifestyly. While all dogs are unique, there are certain traits that go with each breed. Match yourself and your lifestyle, etc with that. 
Contact the Rescues in your area and spend lots of time here reading and asking questions. 
Check out your local shelters-thats where the rescues usually get them. Let the shelter know what you are looking for-perhaps they will keep a look out for just such a dog! 
Check out the Urgent and Non Urgent boards, sometimes we have dogs from your area and you could go there yourself and look. Petfinder lists dogs in shelters so that could help you with your search. 
Good luck!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

oh, I meant Dogsaver-sorry lots on my mind


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Is this in the Urgent section??? if so please move.

It is in Urgent....


----------

